# If you could have anything from a videogame, what would it be?



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

I would want an army of pikmin, what about you?


inb4powerfulweapon


----------



## Micah (Feb 21, 2010)

The cape from Super Mario World. I could fly _and_ destroy anything that gets in my way.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 21, 2010)

The Wind Waker from LOZWW.

Turning night into day, causing typhoons so I could get to places. What more could I ask for?


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Rockman! (Feb 21, 2010)

+ Every key-chain.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 21, 2010)

This




Or
All the Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 21, 2010)

My competitive-wise pokemon.  <3 .


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> + Every key-chain.


You're scaring me. I was really going to say that! 0_0 (Just that keychain not every.)


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2010)

Her.

http://www.youtube.com/v/FZEfDeiBsMY&feature=related


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 21, 2010)

A Big Daddy suit from Bioshock 2 XD


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

This is awesome too.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 21, 2010)

NEW ONE
Leon from Resi 4....Mmmmmmmmmmmm~~~


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 21, 2010)

pokemon to friggin kill people who try to mug me.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

i would say.............a like personal kirby that eats people and shoots them out as stars if they tick me off,or links master sword


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2010)

The Pole-arm from maplestory


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2010)

They would be nice too.

http://www.youtube.com/v/gqaz1kDz14w


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2010)

A lifetime supply of pokeballs. Ohh what I can store in there. ;D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd also want Pokemon to be real. ;D That would be so epic!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Krystal from Star Fox. Would be win.</div>

If not her, then the Mana Sword from the Tree of Mana series.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll go with many Yoshi Eggs.
To spread Yoshis throughout the world, ha ha ha!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Ricano (Feb 21, 2010)

Claire Redfield :L

http://www.youtube.com/v/CDQG7mynisM


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2010)

The Celestial Paintbrush from Okami. :3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2010)

Wario's motorcycle.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 21, 2010)

Professor Layton's top hat. 

Or, Tidus's pendant. Either way, I'd be happy.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 21, 2010)

Gravity Gun from Half Life.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2010)

Starman from the Mario series.


----------



## Pear (Feb 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gravity Gun from Half Life.


Phys gun from gmod would be more useful imo. :C


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the Portal Gun.


----------



## Gethsamane (Feb 21, 2010)

Some form of rapid, aerial transportation. Like my flying wyvern mount from WoW.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2010)

This baby right here. The Fahrenheit
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 21, 2010)

The Chaos Heart from Super Paper Mario

YOU WILL MAKE ME YOUR GOD OR ELSE I WILL DESTROY EVERYTHING IN EXISTENCE


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

>


.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## random guy (Feb 21, 2010)

The full black and white magic spell list from FF1.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, I would also like to have the Ragnarok airship too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Starman from the Mario series.


Enjoy your ten seconds of invincibility.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto from pokemon. And just ditto. Therefore I can just copy everyone else's.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ditto from pokemon. And just ditto. Therefore I can just copy everyone else's.


ditto can only copy objects. If you tried to copy everyone's ideas, you'd get words.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or delicious word-shaped Jell-o.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those ten seconds, he would be living on top of the world.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless he fell in a pit.


----------



## m12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd enjoy an entire Animal Crossing village for myself.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or lava,
Or got crushed by a large section of wall or map which moves so you cant go back :3
Anyway what if he had INFINATE Starmen?
Then
THEN
you'd go nuts like this:
IMMA ROB DA BANK 
OMG COPS DIE WHEN THEY TOUCH ME
HAHAHAHAHA LOL THEY SHOOT NOTHING HAPPENS
>new starman<
OMG LOOK AT ME GO
-pitfall-
....crud


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Pit's Bow from Brawl... 
And Snake's Eye Patch


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 21, 2010)

Phoenix Wright's pointer finger skillage.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 21, 2010)

Buizel.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but how long would it take to get there?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Claire Redfield :L
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/CDQG7mynisM


She certainly knows how to use her hands...

And I would have the chimp-o-matic gun from Ratcht and Clank, Or a Big Daddy.


----------



## Conor (Feb 22, 2010)

The brush.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwat

She's just badass :L


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe a Yellow Yoshi =D

Or.. Ghost's mask.

Or... Bowser Jr's paint brush

Or... All 8 Chaos Emeralds

Or... Robotnik's robot used in the Doomsday Zone


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

Master Sword,Hylian shield,and hero's outfit :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually, the Stone Mask would be awesome to have.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 22, 2010)

The Guitar, Axe or Douce in Brutal Legend or...

Clouds Buster Sword...

Half-Lifes Gravity Gun...

Lancer from Gears of War...

Those are the main things, can't think of anything else..


----------



## Riri (Feb 22, 2010)

A portal gun, a gravity gun, a phys gun, a companion cube, a solid eye, an octo-camo suit (with facecamo) and/or stealth camo, a gunblade, Cole's powers from inFAMOUS, or the solar gun from MGS4.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Fierce Diety Mask/Mecha Sonic/

&

Princess Peach/Zero Suit Samus


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2010)

The TF2 Spy's Cloak and Dagger watch.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 24, 2010)

I want a moogle and cait sith.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 25, 2010)

Portal gun, Gravity gun, Phys gun, Pyros flamethrower, Spy's knife and a dead ringer


----------



## Sky master (Feb 25, 2010)

CHOCOBO!
yep thats want id like,a chocobo!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 25, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> CHOCOBO!
> yep thats want id like,a chocobo!


And what is a chocobo?


----------



## Peso (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd take the Portal gun,Weighted Companion Cube,the ray gun from smash bros.,or the alien ray gun from Fallout 3.  :3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 25, 2010)

Pokemon to be real, but to co-exsist with real life animals. Or a lightsaber!!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a giant bird that you can ride on from the Final Fantasy series.

I'd want one of those too.

Or even better: an airship!


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd rather have a moogle.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 25, 2010)

Engineers Tele-porters


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 25, 2010)

All 16 Colossi as pets.
Master Sword.
Chaos Emeralds.
Zora Mask.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2010)

Or 






Or






All combined would be amazing


----------

